# Cwc Sbs Pvd Etc...



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

This arrived yesterday, and it was only mailed on Thursday afternoon. Gotta love the USPS!.

Unfortunatley it is not one of the rare issued watches, nor is it from the seller recently discussed here. The lack of a few extra numbers engraved on the back won't bother me (well, not too much).

I usually prefer dateless dials, and this one has day/date. I guess the SBS personnel need to know what day of the month/week it is, unlike their RN diver counterparts... LOL!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Excellent looking watch & excellent photos too


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice watch Duarte


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice watch and excellent photos Duarte!









You should post more often


----------

